# Directv2PC Software



## DSnSSNV (May 8, 2009)

I am a new directv customer. Today, I downloaded the Directv2PC software. When I ran the install I was asked for a serial number. I called Directv and spoke to someone in the Network Media tech support group. I ask for a serial number and was told "the software is in beta and we are no longer issuing serial numbers for the beta". This sounds like a BS answer to me.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

numbershould be in email sent after download..


----------



## DSnSSNV (May 8, 2009)

Thanks I saw that in several threads but no email yet. I downloaded the software about 4 hours ago.


----------



## posty (Sep 14, 2008)

Where did you download it from?

You need to download it from the main DirecTv page:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4920044


----------



## mdwood (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine took over 12 hours before I got the email. They have a hamster processing the outbound emails.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I just did the process yesterday and it was immediate, I received their email and all is installed. Now I just need a nVIDIA driver with screen capture ability to be turned off.


----------



## DSnSSNV (May 8, 2009)

It was in my email this morning. I think the hamster too Friday off.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad you finally got it


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I just did the process yesterday and it was immediate, I received their email and all is installed. Now I just need a nVIDIA driver with screen capture ability to be turned off.


Are you running Windows 7 RC? If so, I think we are waiting for Cyberlink (or whoever makes the Directv2PC software) for a fix...it's not the drivers...


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Does anyone know what the most recent version of the directv2pc software is?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

bmetelsky said:


> Does anyone know what the most recent version of the directv2pc software is?


1.1v5102
Pretty sure i got mine last week.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and by the way, :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## Jolliec (Sep 1, 2006)

Have they addressed the mutliple monitors issue yet? I have not used it in quite a while due to this. It is a pain to have to change my display setting each time.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Jolliec said:


> Have they addressed the mutliple monitors issue yet? I have not used it in quite a while due to this. It is a pain to have to change my display setting each time.


No.


----------

